# Beauty and the Beast - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1992



## HansZimmer

Meanwhile we wait the results of the Talkclassical best film score award - 1991, I start with the exposition of the nominated scores in 1992.

The winner of the Oscar "Best original score" in 1992 is the animated film "Beauty and the Beast". The score has been composed by Alan Menken.

In this playlist you can listen to the full soundtrack: youtube playlist

I created a video with the best parts.
It's a wonderful suite, don't you think? Share your opinion here below! Is it good? Why it is? Why it's not?


----------



## Bulldog

The music might be good or even wonderful, but I'd rather not hear it again.


----------

